# SUPER pier fishing trip in PCB this week!!!



## p&y finally (Jun 28, 2014)

We spent the week in PCB and just got back in today. Had a awesome time catching spanish makeral, bonita, bluefish and 100's of blue runner hardtails along with an assortment of other jacks etc.
I caught everything on a bubble rig with flies that I tie myself. Other folks were catching one here and there with spoons, gotchas & straw rigs but the fly was killing them! I brought a few home and the rest are swimming for another day. Just guessing but I'd have to say I caught 300+ in 6 mornings of fishing. Im ready to go back already 
Wife went with me one morning and took a few pics. I'll attempt to get them loaded shortly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh man, thats outstanding!!!!
I'll be there in two weeks. Already bought some got-cha's and clark spoons, made some straw rigs, and still trying to find the "bubble " corks. I was thinking about tying some 1/8 oz. red head/white fur jigs too.
Planning to hit the Jetties more than the pier but hope the bite is still on then.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome job!  Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice! Some good size spanish right there! 

The bubble rig/fly combo has been my go-to for spanish for a few years. I get Paymaster to tie mine up for me.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 29, 2014)

MAN!!! Looks like You had a blast .Kudos too You and Your wife.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 1, 2014)

Sweet! Were the bait balls there?


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 1, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Sweet! Were the bait balls there?



They were there IN FORCE!
For whatever reason every morning there was a solid school of bait that started at the pier and went West down the beach as far as you could see. The last day I started figuring out when you see a break in the school or the school gets thicker on one side, throw a bait in there and you would get bit.


----------



## king george (Jul 9, 2014)

was that off the wooden pier? i am taking my 10 yr old son and 17 yr old daughter down sunday, looking to get them hooked up. I have been plenty of times before they were even thought of, know the fishery well  , but its been 16yrs since I have been. Just need a little direction. thanks for any info!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2014)

Sweet, congratulations!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jul 9, 2014)

What flies were you running under your bubble and what size and colors were producing the best? Might have to spend a little time at the vise this week!


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 9, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> What flies were you running under your bubble and what size and colors were producing the best? Might have to spend a little time at the vise this week!



Clousers and streamers. I had the best luck on a green/white/yellow combination size 1 or 1/0 (the one I tied the least of ) but all white w/ some flash worked good too. Chartreuse/white was also a catcher. Seemed like I had more hook ups on a smaller size 2-4 hook than the bigger hooks but more bites on a slightly larger fly. The BIGGEST key for me was to lengthen the leader from a 4' to 8'. Makes it harder to cast but doubled the bites!
Good luck with them


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 9, 2014)

king george said:


> was that off the wooden pier? i am taking my 10 yr old son and 17 yr old daughter down sunday, looking to get them hooked up. I have been plenty of times before they were even thought of, know the fishery well  , but its been 16yrs since I have been. Just need a little direction. thanks for any info!!!



St. Andrews pier. Also caught fish from beach area by jetties in St. Andrews
Good luck!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks P&Y, I will tie up some extra clousers and some saltshakers and see whats happening when I get down there.


----------



## king george (Jul 13, 2014)

thank you for all the info just showed up to pc this morning going to get out there early and see what happens


----------



## BigBass114 (Jul 13, 2014)

Was out there every day this past week and caught a ton of ladyfish and blues. Had a huge redfish chase a blue that I had hooked all the way to the pier. Caught them all on gotcha's and bucktail jigs


----------

